# Tree ID help



## barry richardson (Jun 3, 2020)

Looking for some help to ID a tree in my front yard. I always thought it was some kind of mesquite hybrid, and it might be, but I cant find any in my searches with catkins like this. And the leaves are a little more lacy than native mesquite. here are some pictures; seed pots are inmature, but at their full length of 6"-8"


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jun 3, 2020)

That tree is Tomas. He lives in Arizona in front of Barry’s house.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phinds (Jun 3, 2020)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> That tree is Tomas. He lives in Arizona in front of Barry’s house.


So why doesn't Barry just ask Tomas to identify himself?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 3, 2020)

He did but Tomas identifies as some other species

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## phinds (Jun 3, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> He did but Tomas identifies as some other species


Damned alien, huh?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 3, 2020)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> That tree is Tomas. He lives in Arizona in front of Barry’s house.


U so cra-Z.....


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 3, 2020)

Mimosa? Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 4, 2020)

Thanks Chuck, I took a look and it does have a lot of similarities, but no pink flowers on mine, no flowers at all except the catkins in the spring...


----------



## TheWoodWizard (Jun 9, 2020)

There is a mimosa hostilis that produces white flowers. In Mexico they harvest the root bark which is purple once ground up. They call it Jurema, and they use it in health and beauty products. You can also extract DMT from the root bark. That is some crazy stuff. But it looks like mimosa hostilis to me

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 9, 2020)

TheWoodWizard said:


> You can also extract DMT from the root bark.



You got any tie dyed t-shirts, Barry?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 9, 2020)

TheWoodWizard said:


> There is a mimosa hostilis that produces white flowers. In Mexico they harvest the root bark which is purple once ground up. They call it Jurema, and they use it in health and beauty products. You can also extract DMT from the root bark. That is some crazy stuff. But it looks like mimosa hostilis to me


Thanks Jarred, after looking at, it's not my tree, no flowers on mine, and the leaves are a little different. Had to look up DMT lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TheWoodWizard (Jun 9, 2020)

DKMD said:


> You got any tie dyed t-shirts, Barry?


That’s funny, DKMD, because they actually use the root bark powder for it’s purple color as a clothing dye! Synchronicities, man!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheWoodWizard (Jun 9, 2020)

Barry, I think that’s the tree man! They aren’t flowers I guess...they are just like the pink mimosa flowers, they’re just lil tree puffs. Those leaves look just like it too! I could be wrong though
But it’s mimosa hostilis or mimosa tenuiflora aka jurema preta

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Maverick (Jun 9, 2020)

How about acacia dealbata?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 11, 2020)

Maverick said:


> How about acacia dealbata?
> 
> View attachment 188558


Thanks, but I don't think that's it, or at least mine doesn't bloom like that, just some sparse cream colored puffball catkins. After looking up your suggestion I saw black wattle, a close cousin to your silver wattle above, and it is also very similar too, but not quite.....


----------



## Maverick (Jun 11, 2020)

I think I found a pretty good match... look up 
*Feather bush*
*Lysiloma watsonii*

*




*


They are used a lot as ornamental trees in AZ according to the site I was on.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 11, 2020)

Maverick said:


> I think I found a pretty good match... look up
> *Feather bush*
> *Lysiloma watsonii*
> 
> ...


Thats it John! Thanks for running it down, mystery solved

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Maverick (Jun 11, 2020)

Oh good. Always love a good mystery and especially when they are solved.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 11, 2020)

Now that you’ve settled on the tree type, let’s get to the important question.

Is it good turning wood?!


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 11, 2020)

DKMD said:


> Now that you’ve settled on the tree type, let’s get to the important question.
> 
> Is it good turning wood?!



Only have one sample, and seeing the stain from the bug holes, I'd say worth turning. Changed lighting for third picture.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 11, 2020)

DKMD said:


> Now that you’ve settled on the tree type, let’s get to the important question.
> 
> Is it good turning wood?!


The description says it is a dense wood, but doesn't get very big so few probably have any experience with it. I like my treeso it ain't coming down, but I do prune it a couple times a year, I will take a look at the branches next time...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

